# Odd combination - what colours?



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Someone near me is trying to find a home for an Egyptian Mau girl they bought as a companion for their stud male told she was spayed and who turns out to be.... not. They moving to Italy so I'm thinking of taking the girl on, let her have the litter than spay her. Not decided yet.

What I'm curious about is, well. She's a bronze mau (spotted tabby) and he's a blue point siamese. What the heck's *that* gonna produce?  That's two very distinctive colours that couldn't be more different. Is there some sort of guide somewhere?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Does it matter? 

What concerns me is why they bought the cat knowing they were going to Italy. Also, was it not obvious to them that she was calling when out with the boy and got mated.

That poor cat  I wonder if she's had a litter before? how close it could have been to this one. Now she's gonna have to move again


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Nope, of course it doesn't matter. I was just thinking on it last night and imagining these kittens with the siamese dumbo ears, blue points and spotty all over! And was curious if anyone with more know-how had any idea what they'd *actually* be like.

Indeed the circumstances really aren't good. They said she's a 'good Mum' which says to me she's had a litter before - don't know whether it's with them or her pervious owner. She's 2 years old. Re: recognising her calling I'd guess (as a complete novice) that if a female has actually been living in the stud's quarters he'd get to her pretty damn quick before anyone could recognise she was on heat? But perhaps I'm giving excessive benefit of the doubt here. Poor girl indeed, she doesn't seem to've had a great life, I know this is at least her second home.

Just to note, the 'not decided' was because of my own personal circumstances and decided whether I can dedicate the time to a litter given I wasn't planning for my own queen to go to stud till next summer when things will be less hectic for me. Certainly what colour the kittens will be has no effect. Until January my fiances are Not Great and if, say, she needs a c-section I'm going to be struggling.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They are likely to be ticked tabbies. Regarding the colour, unless the girl carries anything you are just going to get black ticked tabbies (when I say black, I mean they look brown, normal tabby colour). As to the type, well, rather like tonkinese I would think.

As for putting a queen in with a stud and then finding she has not been spayed, well, that doesn't quite ring true to me. Poor girl. I'll take her if you can't assuming little or no money is involved at the outset (husband, you know...) - where is she located?

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Sudden village around Rochdale. Bronze mau is basically a spotty warm brown tabby - http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/articles/jpgs/mau3b0102.jpg . Looks a tiny bit like a spotted bengal but different head/body shape.

I'm not convinced myself as to the circumstances, it's all a bit... yeah. Also they want £150 for her (complete unregistered and pregnant, you'd've thought they'd have other priorities particularly is they're leaving the country is just a few months!) and the advert is quite aggressive. Here - Gorgeous Egyptian Mau Female in Rochdale, Lancashire ( Cats For Sale ) . I just feel bad for her and I want to help but money is an issue :/ I'm going to go visit her today (though I'm pointedly not taking the carrier and have somewhere to go after to force myself not to make a decision at the time) so I'll tell you how it goes.

Edit: Sadly the £150 kinda ruins your 'little or no money at the outset' proviso, as it did with me. I'm hoping they're movable on this, seems a lot to ask for what they're hoping someone will take on.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Let me know whether you take her or not. If you don't, I will. In fact, why don't you just get her out of there, she will only fall into the hands of a BYB. If you then decide not to have her I will come and get her from you and give you the money. Husband is moaning but has more or less agreed.

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Understood. Will message you my number, please ring me? Would like to talk to you before I basically buy a cat on the basis of a line of text on a forum  It's genuinely nothing personal I just don't know you too well yet and given that right now I'm not 100% I can support a pregnant girl I wouldn't want to be the one ping-ponging her through homes.

Edit - 'Ring me' she says then can't find her bloody phone. I'll return yuour presumably missed call when I fecking find it.
More edit - found it!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Understood. Will message you my number, please ring me? Would like to talk to you before I basically buy a cat on the basis of a line of text on a forum  It's genuinely nothing personal I just don't know you too well yet and given that right now I'm not 100% I can support a pregnant girl I wouldn't want to be the one ping-ponging her through homes.
> 
> Edit - 'Ring me' she says then can't find her bloody phone. I'll return yuour presumably missed call when I fecking find it.
> More edit - found it!


I've been red blobbed my messyhearts for being harsh. I'm sorry if i sounded this way it was just i was worried about the cat and wondered if it mattered what colour they'd be. Still, I hope the pair of you can work something out for this poor cat and please keep us updated on what happens. I read the advert it doesn't sound very caring at all, she'll be best out of there. Do you know what is happening to the other cats when they go to Italy?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

It's okay Bai, I know I was a bit on edge too. You're right it of course doesn't matter a jot what the kittens look like and it's no factor in how I'm going to act, it was a different part of my brain just trying to imagine what that looks like!

Just got off the phone with the lady's daughter who's dealing with it all so I'm going to see the girl at the daughter's house and after chats with Liz pretty much a certainty I'll bring her home (unless she's ill. Liz I'll call you if this is the case (no reason to think it is) but with Lily not being very old I'm sorry I wouldn't be able to bring a sick queen home I'd be too scared). Probably pictures of her tomorrow 

Thanks for your concern Bai and I'm sure they will be handsome little bundles whatever else happens. I'm just hoping the finances will balance till January!

Edit: turns out I was wrong about the situation with the other cats. They had a stud boy and three siamese queens and they have all been sold in the last week (all at once I think).


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I think I remember seeing some adverts for siamese cats. Good luck getting her, hope all goes well, are you going today?!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> I think I remember seeing some adverts for siamese cats. Good luck getting her, hope all goes well, are you going today?!


Leavin' now, wish me luck!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Fingers crossed x and good luck!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Edit: turns out I was wrong about the situation with the other cats. They had a stud boy and three siamese queens and they have all been sold in the last week (all at once I think).


Ah, that does make more sense. I have a feeling this just might be a genuine situation.

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

So I went and got her. The lady seemed very genuine. Seems they'd had four months (first three of those inside with the other girls) and the Italy move only got found out about a few weeks back. I was talking to the daughter who has taken on two of the cats but she's just split up with her husband and has four kinds so... yeah. The girl's name is Meeka and while her colouring's not good she's very definately a mau. She's currently pretty much terrified, when I saw her she'd been brought from the Mum's house to the daughter's 15 minutes previously which is all hardwood floors and 4 small children stomping around. Lily's tail went up like a bog brush but it's early days so right now Meeka is by herself in the livingroom with food water and a litter tray/ Let's see how it goes


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> So I went and got her. The lady seemed very genuine. I was talking to the daughter who has taken on two of the cats but she's just split up with her husband and has four kinds so... yeah. The girl's name is Meeka and while her colouring's not good she's very definately a mau. She's currently pretty much terrified, when I saw her she'd been brought from the Mum's house to the daughter's 15 minutes previously which is all hardwood floors and 4 small children stomping around. Lily's tail went up like a bog brush but it's early days so right now Meeka is by herself in the livingroom with food water and a litter tray/ Let's see how it goes


Bless her, i'm not surprised she terrified!

When she is settled in properly we want piccies!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad you have her. She settle in time poor thing, you have another cat too? How old? i'm sure they'll be friends soon enough. Take it slow.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Glad you have her. She settle in time poor thing, you have another cat too? How old? i'm sure they'll be friends soon enough. Take it slow.


16 anna half weeks  So it was a very *small* bogbrush tail. Meeka is a bronze mau, Lily is a silver one.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aww that's ok then, she'll come round much quicker being a kitten.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

She just wolved her first meal of raw rabbit. When I picked her up they said to only feed her dry as wet went straight through her, but on sfurther questioning they were feeding Whiskas so it's hardly the same stuff so figured I'd try her on Lily's raw diet. Gotta be better than the GoCat biscuits she was on


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what a lucky girl she is!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Good for you! I'm sure she will soon settle, poor girl!

Liz


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

well done maus are gorgeous cats hope they all settle together


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Right now she's hiding in the corner. I spent three hours in the room just watching a movie ignoring her (given chasing her around the room would hardly help anything) and she just curled up and went to sleep in the 'cave' of the cat gym. However I just noticed - at some point she's gone back into the carrier and both peed and done an almost-liquid poo there rather than using the litter tray. I cleaned it up, took the carrier away and put the litter tray where the carrier used to be. And then I made a mistake - Tried to catch her to show her the tray. Big mistake! Struggle struggle bolt cower. I really hope I haven't made her even more scared 

I know you should expect much of the first day, or even the first week, but she's so very very timid right now. Previous owner says she's a very personable cat and took about a week to settle in with them.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I had one once that I bought in from a breeder who had her living with a stud - and like yours, she was pregnant when I got her. She was terrified (or seemed to be) for two weeks, then suddenly she turned and became a highly affectionate lovely cat.

Liz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Right now she's hiding in the corner. I spent three hours in the room just watching a movie ignoring her (given chasing her around the room would hardly help anything) and she just curled up and went to sleep in the 'cave' of the cat gym. However I just noticed - at some point she's gone back into the carrier and both peed and done an almost-liquid poo there rather than using the litter tray. I cleaned it up, took the carrier away and put the litter tray where the carrier used to be. And then I made a mistake - Tried to catch her to show her the tray. Big mistake! Struggle struggle bolt cower. I really hope I haven't made her even more scared
> 
> I know you should expect much of the first day, or even the first week, but she's so very very timid right now. Previous owner says she's a very personable cat and took about a week to settle in with them.


I know its easier said than done. But try not to worry too much.

She is highly stressed at the moment. Being moved house, in a house with a kitten, and to top it off she is pregnant! So all the hormones won't be helping!

The situation with her peeing and pooing in the carrier.....well that again could be down to stress. Cats will pee and poo in places to mark their territory and to also help them feel more secure.

She will settle in, and until then your doing a great job!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done for taking her in, fingers crossed she soon settles, keeps us posted,


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

I will say simply I really hope you are all correct 

*Goes to clean the second lot of liquid poo from her carpet*

Edit - she has so far gone in the carrier and under a chair. I wonder if she's used to an enclosed litter tray? (I have open ones). I had an open on for my cat at my brother's, I'll call him up and ask for it back see if that helps


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

well done for taking her! Please take some photos for us when she has settled in! Hope the pregnancy goes well too.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Is there any way you can put her in a small room on her own with just a litter tray, food and water? Or do you have a kitten pen? (I suppose not yet)

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lizward said:


> Or do you have a kitten pen?


A large dog crate will do - you might be able to beg, borrow or steal one, or try Freecycle. If you were near me, I have one you could borrow!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Apart from the bathroom and my lodger's bedroom all the rooms are exactly the same size  She is currently in the living room with a cat tree which she spends most of her time in, litter tray and food, but the room's quite big. I don't have a kitten pen yet no. Thought I wasn't going to need all this stuff till next year! Bloody hell 

She's a tiny bit less timid. We managed to stoke her - she is really tense and doesn't look happy about it but she's not bolting across the room like a mad animal, and George (my lodger) damaged to get a little game going with ribbon so there's some hope yet. I'm giving the diarrhea a week to clear up so if it's stress it'll simply stop and gives her time to calm down a bit before being bundled back into a carrier and taken to *gasp* a vet.

Edit: Houston we have fussings! And purrings! Okay, don't get too excited, she won't come out for them, but she's letting us reach into the 'cave' in the cat tree to stroke her and after about ten minutes started purring. Not used the tray yet though :/


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw bless her, she will settle eventually when she knows you are there for her. 

Keep us posted

D xx


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Good news: We just had a slightly tentative game with a pink cllown on a string

Bad news: Just cleared up diarrhea puddles numbers 3 and 4 from the carpet. She's using the same area in the corner under the table so I've now covered the area she's been using entirely in Tray - an open one with one kinda of litter in and a covered one with a different kind. So hopefully she can find something there she likes :/


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Urgh. Nope, she's just moved along a bit so today's puddle of diahhrea was next to the litter trays. Putting paper down. PLease please please Meeka can this just be a phase I'm already wondering if I'll ever get the smell out of the carpet, that corner absolutely stinks now >.<


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

oh no 

fingers crossed she settles soon


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Called the seller who says she's used to the litter tray being just a layer of newspaper in the bottom and then a small sprinkling of clay-based litter on top. Not an actual full tray for digging in. *Goes out to buy different litter*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Make sure you wash the area with bio washing powder or the smell won't go.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

spid said:


> Make sure you wash the area with bio washing powder or the smell won't go.


That's what I've been using actually and it still smells :/ Saw that bit of advice on another thread.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O gosh, I wish I'd got there before you now and had her here, I'd have put her in an outdoor pen to start with and at least it would all be "clean-up-able". If it's any consolation I can tell you that the smell does go eventually (either that or you just get hardened to it). 

One other thing I thought of yesterday and was confused - the ad said 4 weeks pregnant as I recall. At 4 weeks it's unusual to be any more than suspicious unless the girl is a first time Mum (or unless she's carrying about 7 kittens, that could be fun for you!). Are they actually sure - did they see the mating?

What are you feeding her on - is it the same as she was eating before? You need to stop this diahorrea if you can for your own sanity!

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

lizward said:


> O gosh, I wish I'd got there before you now and had her here, I'd have put her in an outdoor pen to start with and at least it would all be "clean-up-able". If it's any consolation I can tell you that the smell does go eventually (either that or you just get hardened to it).
> 
> One other thing I thought of yesterday and was confused - the ad said 4 weeks pregnant as I recall. At 4 weeks it's unusual to be any more than suspicious unless the girl is a first time Mum (or unless she's carrying about 7 kittens, that could be fun for you!). Are they actually sure - did they see the mating?
> 
> ...


They actually saw her get caught so they've got an exact day. She's not obviously pregnant yet, nope, so she might not be - matings do fail sometimes after all - and I was a bit baffled to have the lady refer to her as pinking up. I'm new to this cat breeding thing (wasn't planning my first litter till enxt year damnit!) but did think that was only meant to happen the first time.

ATM I'm feeding her on Orijen biscuits. She's used to GoCat and I was rather nose-in-air distainful but yeah I think I'm gonna have to go get some. Swallow the old pride!

Don't feel bad about not taking her, I got myself into this  She's currently exploring the house having just made another mess recently so I'm hoping she's not ready to 'go' yet.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd go back to the go cat and see what effect that has. If still no improvement, go back to cooked chicken - otherwise it's a vet visit I'm afraid. I don't imagine it's anything too nasty, far more likely to be stress than anything else.

Liz


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome to another episode of good idea bad idea! Well, good news bad news.

Good news, walked into my bedroom to find both Meeka and Lily on the bed together. Not curled up together but within a foot and both looking restful rather than pissed off. Yey!

Bad news, litter problems continue. She is avoiding the litter tray at all costs. I saw her walk up to the tray with newspaper and a little clay litte rin like she's used to, sniff it, then move a few inches to squat on the carpet. I went toward her but obviously couldn't pick her up to put her in the tray instead she bolted. So I moved the tray (with just newspaper in now) to where she'd been squatting, put newspaper down where the tray was and leave (she won't do anything while I'm there, the first time was just luck with me seeing through the doorway). Come back and she's gone into the tray, rucked up the newspaper, decided she doesn't like it and gone back to where the tray used to be, kicked the newspaper out of the way to poo and pee on the carpet again.

So I've tried and coveredbox with two kinds of litter and an open box with 3 types of litter and then no litter just newspaper and she's still avoiding them at all costs. I haven't got access to a cage. Think I'm going to have to shut here in the kitchen where it's at least easier to clean up 

Edit: Oh yeah, and despite being back on her old food it's still liquid. Only been back on it about 5 hours though.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you not starve her for 12 hrs?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> Can you not starve her for 12 hrs?


If it'd help, sure.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It may rest her gut.


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Pitfalls of breeding sometimes...one of my queens is as clean as a whistle when not pregnant, but is awful when she has kittens!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

She could be deliberately not using her litter tray because she is runny. A friends cat did the same when he wasn't well. He kept asking to go outside to poo if he could, else he used anywhere other than his tray to do it. He would happily wee in his tray though. Maybe is some instinct not to potentially infect an area. Who knows, they are very complicated psychologically.

If you keep her in the lounge it maybe worth getting some thick plastic sheeting from a diy store and putting that over the carpet in the area she keeps going and covering that in newspaper, that way even if she scrapes up the paper, you have a easy wipe surface underneath.

Have you tried Cat Attract cat litter, that is supposed to be quite successful in attracting cats who wee inappropriately, it may also work with poo, but then if it is psychological issue then no amount of different litters will help.

The runs could be down to stress as well as the food. Do you have any feliway plug ins they may help alleviate any stress.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Bit of an update. We got something vaguely resembling a normal poo - soft but not a *puddle* - after no food for 14 hours then cooked chicken. However she got stroppy after a day so I tried her on her normal goCat as well as the chicken and she's eaten mostly chicken and a few biscuits and we're back to puddles.

I've started shutting her in the kitchen instead and given the choice between tiled floor and the litter tray she'll use the litter tray. She got back into the livingroom a while ago though and was straight onto the carpet again despite it being *still wet* from being cleaned with bio washing powder and disinfectant.

Meeka and Lily are playing (I don't know if it's a game or something less fun) chase-me-chase you. Lily will stalk up to Meeka, then Meeka will take a step toward her and Lily will run and Meeka will chase for a few seconds. Then it'll calm down till Lily sneaks toward her again. Meeka still won't let anyone approach her though (she'll occasionally allow strokings if she's already lying down somewhere enclosed and purrs while at the same time looking rather uncomfortable). I'd like to take her to the vets but a) catching her will be very hard and very stressful for her and b) being back in the box and poked and prodded by the vet will also be quite stressful, so I'm wondering whether all the upset would do more harm than good. So here I am doing the wait-and-see nervously.

Not a huge amount of improvement really :/ It's making me a bit barmy. Re: the sheeting I'm thinking of getting me tent down from the loft and laying that flat in that corner


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> NIt's making me a bit barmy. Re: the sheeting I'm thinking of getting me tent down from the loft and laying that flat in that corner


Plastic dust sheets from decorating stores.... or how about those ubiquitous blue plastic 'tarps' from pound stores? Not very aesthetically pleasing though 

I wonder if just trying one sort of food at a time might help. You seem to have got some results from just chicken, could it be the GoCat? How about trying some Pro Kolin paste?
Protexin Pro-Kolin for Dogs & Cats-Hyperdrug

It must be difficult, not only the puddles, but all the wondering if they are caused by stress or something else. Perhaps the Pro Kolin would help?

Has she been wormed recently? could it be something like Giardia brought on by stress? (although that is incredibly smelly, I think you'd have noticed!)


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Plastic dust sheets from decorating stores.... or how about those ubiquitous blue plastic 'tarps' from pound stores? Not very aesthetically pleasing though
> 
> I wonder if just trying one sort of food at a time might help. You seem to have got some results from just chicken, could it be the GoCat? How about trying some Pro Kolin paste?
> Protexin Pro-Kolin for Dogs & Cats-Hyperdrug
> ...


I've been told she's been wormed and fleaed but I should probably take that with a pinch of salt. I'll probably go and get some of those plastic dust sheets on the weekend (won't have chance before then, stupid work). The paste you linked looks interesting though I do wonder how I'd administer it - she won't be picked up or held atm. Possible to give in food? She's getting better though. I found a bag of cat treat which she aparantly thinks are Awesome. She even walked onto my lap to get them and not only accepted pettings but nuzzled my hands too. Though still if she's on the floor and you walk up to her or psat her she will bolt.

I did have some luck with the chicken it's true, though from the fact she was scavenging died up onion skins from behind my kichen units rather than eat it on day 2 I'm not sure how practical it is to keep her on it. She really likes Lily's raw, kept trying to shove the poor kitten out of her dish to get to it! And it's really hard to throw a cat out the room that runs away from you :/

Sorry I know all I'm doing is complaining but I feel a touch out of my depth!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, moment everyone was waiting for - pictures! mostly of Meeka but one of Lily thrown in for good measure.

She's mostly turning her nose up at cooked chicken now. Lily's raw dinner though? She willl pretty much bash through walls to get to it and shove Lily out of the dish. So I'm considering going 'sod it' and putting her on food she actually liked and putting that Pro Kollin in it.

Vets tomorrow. That's gonna be fuuuuuun :/


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O she looks to be fairly settled, you're doing a great job - now if only the toilet problem could be solved!

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I spoke to a vet today about something not a million miles away from this issue. 

He was telling me about a dog that suffers from IBS, and how, if the dog (his own, possibly to be rehomed to a friend of mine) eats something silly and gets the squits, he gives the dog a capsule of some kind of probiotic - name escapes me, but I said "Is that like Pro Kolin?" and the answer was Yes, about the same in capsule form, and dog is right as rain the next day.

I am sure if Meeka's puddles are due to stress, this kind of supplement would sort it - it's non-prescription, can be ordered online or even bought from [email protected] (Pro Kolin paste). If this doesn't work, I feel you'd be quite right to think about seeking further veterinary help. I will try to find out the name of the capsules as they might be easier to get into her (mixed in food maybe).

PS: pics are lovely and she is a very pretty girl, when this is all sorted out you will have one beautiful cat to be proud of  I looove her dark nose!


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, so! My vet is now £60 better off and I have no answers. Meeka has had her first meal of raw laced with Pro Kolin and it disappeared in seconds and I'm dropping a feces sample in on Monday and they're gonna run tests. She has a runny/crusty nose too. Damnit all.

What worries me is I did litter trays and half of Lily's poo was soft. I really hope she's not get something infectious. If I've harmed my lovely kitten bringing Meeka into the house I'll never forgive myself >.<


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O boy. Keep us informed won't you.

liz


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

aaawww she is pretty, fingers crossed there's nothing serious wrong x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Just read the whole thread and I want to say a HUGE well done for helping this lovely cat and I hope all goes well for you all xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

How is the poor girl now?


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh god nice timing on this question  She's staying with Liz now as she was ill and Liz has outdoor runs where she can be isolated while. And now a week later Lily has started with the runs as well. I feel horrible - you try to do the right thing and I may've made my own kitten sick I feel like such an absolute idiot.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, so far we've had semi-solid (first night when she didn't eat), liquid (chocolate sauce) and then the last couple of days liquid (coffee sauce but thinner). The last two days I think are explained by the fact that I changed the food, ran out of Royal Canin dried, got some Science plan very cheap at Saturday's show and have been using that while I wait for the RC to be delivered. So now I am going to pets at home and I'll get some Royal Canin again since the delivery still has not arrived, and if that changes it back to chocolate sauce then I think we might be in with some indicator that it is all down to food. There are no other signs of illness whatsoever and I have treated her for roundworms. Poo samples threw up no results on anything. Vet on Friday, regardless.

It's been in the bed three times, the little darling insists on having her litter tray just the way she likes it and if you do anything else with it at all she won't use it even if the only alternative is to use her bed. This is one weird cat!

Comments about needing head examining will be agreed with.

The lady this cat first came from insists there was nothing wrong - but then she would. She is still trying to sell on a Siamese girl, makes a point of the fact that she is three years old and "not been done" but no she hasn't got the papers, she never transferred the cat into her name and in any case the cat is on the non-active. Some Siamese breeder somewhere doubtless sold her that cat in good faith :cursing:

Liz


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Kalipha said:


> Okay, moment everyone was waiting for - pictures! mostly of Meeka but one of Lily thrown in for good measure.
> 
> She's mostly turning her nose up at cooked chicken now. Lily's raw dinner though? She willl pretty much bash through walls to get to it and shove Lily out of the dish. So I'm considering going 'sod it' and putting her on food she actually liked and putting that Pro Kollin in it.
> 
> Vets tomorrow. That's gonna be fuuuuuun :/


What breed is she?? I only know a few breeds of cats..lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's an Egyptian Mau - there's a picture somewhere earlier in the thread.

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh gosh liz poor girl. is she actually pregnant? is that making things worse? what are your long term plans for her? have her spayed and find her a home?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> Oh god nice timing on this question  She's staying with Liz now as she was ill and Liz has outdoor runs where she can be isolated while. And now a week later Lily has started with the runs as well. I feel horrible - you try to do the right thing and I may've made my own kitten sick I feel like such an absolute idiot.


sorry if it was bad timing it's just i saw your name and it made me think i'd not heard for a bit how she was doing.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> oh gosh liz poor girl. is she actually pregnant?


Kalipha's vet said not, and he/she ought to know. I am wondering if Meeka actually is spayed (which is what the last people were told) but there is actually some Ovarian tissue left - I can't see why someone would claim a pedigree cat was spayed if it wasn't. She certainly doesn't look pregnant and if she was pregnant she'd be seven weeks gone now. I can't feel her, she won't let me hold her. Getting her into the carrier for the vet on Friday is going to be interesting.



> what are your long term plans for her? have her spayed and find her a home?


Well, I haven't any better ideas. Need to get her well first though. Just bought some hypoallergenic dry food, we'll see if that has any effect or not.

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aww bless her, she's in good hands. I really hope her tummy settles soon. it's very sad for her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes it's not a nice thing for her I'm sure. I'd have rather more sympathy if she'd do it where she's supposed to!!

Liz


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Liz,

Sorry to butt in on this thread but does anyone know if a TF test has been done? 
Just from the symptoms you describe it sounds like it to me & could explain why Kalipha's girl is poorly, if litter trays were shared & Kalipha's little girl came into contact with any wet stools. The thing is here please don't panic it can be treated as I have been through it & know! Firstly the little lady needs to have not been on medication or anything for a while before you ask about the TF test. It needs to be the PCR test as this is the most accurate (DNA test)
From the research I did it is becoming more common than we think. Not all cats will show symptoms or the same but I think even if the test comes back negative at least you can rule TF out. I really do hope this is of some help & please keep 'us' posted


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok.... tell me what TF is?
Would a 3-day regime of panacur sort it, and has that been tried?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> Ok.... tell me what TF is?


Tritrichomonas foetus, a single celled parasite.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No we haven't tested for that yet, it is one I intend to get a test for though.

We haven't tried Panacur yet either. One difficulty with that is that at the moment I can't actually handle the cat easily.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have an update.

First, we managed to clear up Meeka's diarrhoea at last by giving her some raw food every day. I have no idea why this works but it does. On days when she decides she doesn't want raw food, she has diarrhoea, on days when she eats raw food, her stools are perfectly formed.

Second, she has now been trained out of needing paper in the litter tray, which helps a lot!

So, having dealt with those two things, and having had the rather dubious pleasure of hearing her calling for about ten days (lovely!) I finally decided it was time to sort the matter out. The girl was originally sold to the people who had her before Kalipha) as spayed, or so they told Kalipha. So I thought it was a matter of Ovarian tissue left - the fact that the cat had been in with a stud and had been mated but had not got pregnant. I had a quick consultation with the vet this morning and explained the situation, she agreed it was most likely there was Ovarian tissue left - apparently she has seen two cases of a cat with a third ovary not connected to anything! - and suggested a midline spay as they might have to hunt around.

Well, in the end it turned out that Meeka was not spayed at all but did have a very abnormal uterus, they said it was black and very abnormally positioned. So that explains why she didn't get pregnant, and it certainly sounds as if it was better out than in! Meeka is home now but she doesn't like me (I was just making friends with her and then I put her in a carrier!). Once the vet signs her off in ten days time, I will finally be able to find her a new home - I hope! Hooray!

Liz


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

thats great news that she is doing so well fingers crossed for you rehoming etc x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow - thank goodness for that! All that runny poo can't have been nice - another case where raw cures the squits (i know it doesn't in all) - anyway thank goodness that strange womb is gone too. Hopefully she will settle better now and you will be able to rehome her to a nice quiet someone who will give her the time she needs (and feeds her raw!)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

How nice to hear an update, thanks Liz.
I'm wondering if the squits might settle now she's spayed - hormonal stress could have had a hand in that, if she wasn't quite right in that department?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I suppose that's possible. Oddly enough she seems more well today than she has since I got her - in fact she seemed just as well yesterday as soon as she got home,, as she was when she left, if that makes sense at all. It's odd because she didn't seem remotely ill before.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

is it possible her manky womb was making her poorly - it does sound really odd?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It does, doesn't it - I mean, black to me suggests dead tissue, which surely ought to have made her very ill indeed?? Must make sure I ask the vet when I go back.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

One final update (I hope!) Meeka has now found a lovely home, huge old house, indoor home, patient couple. She has been there six days now and the report is that she is fine. Let's hope it all works out for her, poor girl!

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

This is wonderful to read. Weldone Liz for looking after this poor soul and finding her her ideal home :smile5:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just read through the whole thread...well done ladies for caring so much for this little 'un!


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

what a lovely ending to a story that started with"odd combination-what colours" I hope the ladies involved are proud of themselves because you should be


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you both. I think it has ended well for Meeka, the last time I asked she seemed to be doing better than expected.

Liz


----------

